
David Wind (Peergrade) on the importance of collaboration in education [audio] - shafyy
https://kosmosschool.com/podcast/ep1-david-wind-peergrade-on-the-importance-of-collaboration/
======
shafyy
Hi!

This is the first episode of our podcast, "Kosmos with a K". Kosmos with a K
is Kosmos School's podcast about the future of education with an emphasis on
technology, entrepreneurship, and virtual reality. Each episode features an
unedited, 1-hour long conversation between a guest and me (co-founder of
Kosmos School).

Let us know what you think!

